
Uber in landmark court battle on Tuesday to escape strict rules - Jerry2
https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-landmark-court-battle-tuesday-escape-strict-rules-182639293--finance.html
======
djsumdog
I'd be more in favour of Uber if it wasn't screwing over drivers. I knew
drivers in New Zealand who switched from regular taxi companies and ended up
making a lot more on Uber. No where else in the world have I had a former taxi
driver as an Uber driver.

I know in Seattle, drivers make a fraction of what they made 2 ~ 3 years ago.
I wonder if those NZ drivers are still doing better than with a taxi company.

Uber is trying to expand greedily. If they just paid their workers more and
slowed down, I'm sure they'd have a lot more public support on their side.

As of now, I'm taking the Stallman stance of not using Uber. The other day I
just waited an extra 20 min to take the bus, then walk, rather than getting a
Lyft or Uber.

